# Serious Advice Please



## 102035 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi everyone. 
I'm posting this here because I'm not sure where else I can go for some honest advice. 
I've suspected for some time now that my wife has been cheating on me. 
The usual signs... phone rings but if I answer, the caller hangs up. My wife has been going out with the girls a lot recently, and when I ask their names she always says, "Just some friends from work, you don't know 
them." 
I stay awake to look out for her taxi coming home, but she always walks down the drive. Although I can hear a car driving off, it seems she has got out of a car round the corner. Maybe she wasn't in a taxi? 

Deep down I probably don't want to know the truth, but last night when she 
went out I decided to really check on her. 
I parked my new Damon in front of the garage so I could hide behind it and get a good view of the whole street when she came home. 
That's when I noticed, crouching behind my RV, the very slight oil leak from the back axle. 

Guys ........I really need to know ........Is this something I can fix myself or should I take it back to the dealer? 
Thanks, Merry Christmas.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

OMG, how awful for you to find out in this way.... It is usually the husband that is the last to know.
Please accept my deepest sympathies mate.

Keith
PS. If I were you I would take it to the dealer straight away, unless they are a well known outfit with a name similar to the Black Mountain, in which case I would take it to a proper mechanic like Duncan :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 102035 (Dec 7, 2006)

kands said:


> OMG, how awful for you to find out in this way.... It is usually the husband that is the last to know.
> Please accept my deepest sympathies mate.
> 
> Keith
> PS. If I were you I would take it to the dealer straight away, unless they are a well known outfit with a name similar to the Black Mountain, in which case I would take it to a proper mechanic like Duncan :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Kands you know this was a joke right?


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> Kands you know this was a joke right?


You have to know Keith to love him , The jokes on you mate :lol: :lol: 
Geo


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Really...... I thought you really did have a leaky thingy.........

Keith


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

A good laugh.....sorry about the leak. Can't advise on that.


----------

